# Thank You Measure 2 Supporters



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I want to thank the measure 2 supporters for their dedication to saving public hunting and public wildlife.


----------



## NDeaglei (Oct 30, 2010)

Dick Monson said:


> I want to thank the measure 2 supporters for their dedication to saving public hunting and public wildlife.


If you want to SAVE hunting ,how about fighting to reopen Public Land out in the Badlands. 
Restricted access is not only resulting in less "regular" hunters its Discrimination against those of us who have become Disabled. 
Start a petition to keep open the roads out west. 
The decsion to close those "lands" is being done by people who are unelected!
* Time to fight for Equal Access for All. *
After we pay Taxes also! 
We as Disabled "own" the Public Lands just like any other Hunter.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll agree with you on the roads in the badlands NDeaglei. Last time the Forest Service reorganized I didn't want to give ranchers more control because that would have hurt hunting too. However, I certainly didn't like the other plan that the Sierra Club somehow had influence over. 
However, the thread was Dick thanking people so you and I are off subject.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree Plainsman, NDeaglei's post was off subject but then Measure 2...was the wrong fight.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I believe in democracy....I was not on the winning side in this one..... I still firmly believe that the huge majority of the people of ND do not want to see animals shot inside a pen, no matter how big the pen is. But they also believe firmly in property rights.

Time to move on.....Thanks.

Ref


----------



## NDeaglei (Oct 30, 2010)

I will start another post on the Access subject. Thank you who support of the concept. 
My intention was to redirect energy towards something an issue which is directly harming hunting for North Dakotans. 
 Thanks again!


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Looking foreword to it.
Even though I voted against measure 2, from personal experience, ND landowners are not hunter friendly.
If they had their way, a no trespass law without posting would be the law of the land.
What really gripes me is not being able to to use a vehicle on the grasslands to retrieve my deer. :eyeroll:


----------

